# proof that dp is never forever.



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Short story: I honestly felt like I had the worst case of DP ever. And I'm sure everyone here has felt the same way at some point, that they're going to be that person who has DP for 30 years or has to quit their job or believes they have some sort of problem with their brain. That's me. I always fear the worst of everything, believing that it protects you from ever being let down or hurt. I am what some call "Negative Nancy" and I am not proud of it. I thought my DP would get worse and worse...but suddenly, I tried a combination of things...and I feel so much better. Not 100% cured, but I am definitely on my way. I am sure there will be some minor setbacks and a few days where I am so discouraged I don't think I'll ever be normal again, but right now, I'm doing okay, I'm making so much progress, and I want you to feel the relief and happiness that I feel right now.

So here's a couple things I've been doing the past few weeks. I am so excited to share it with you. Here are some tips on what has been helping me:

1. Hanging out with friends.
I know a lot of you are scared to socialize when you're suffering from DP because of the constant fog it puts over you. I was the same way. I was scared my friends would think I was strange and unlike myself (I am usually outgoing and sometimes annoyingly loud). When I go out, I usually tell my friends I'm just tired or a little sick or something similar in case they notice something is off about me, plus it sets you up for great excuse in case your DP makes you feel too uncomfortable and you want to leave early. I find that the best part about going out is being in an unusual surrounding. I bet a lot of you, just like me, feel the absolute safest when you're in bed, tucked under the covers. But this just feeds your DP. Why? Well in my opinion, because I am most familiar with my own apartment, I recognize my DP more when I am home. I notice that my bathroom looks different through my eyes, or my kitchen seems like it's just a still photograph and not really my kitchen. But when I am out, whether at a friend's house, outside, or in a restaurant, since I don't know how things should normally look, I don't realize that anything is "off." My friend's backyard doesn't look strange to me, because, well, I've never been back here before so this must be how it always looks! Also, just talking with friends and catching up on old times is enough reason to go out. It takes your mind off everything, even if just for a little bit. And just to add, strangely enough, I find that drinking alcohol actually HELPS me! A lot of sufferers feel like it worsens it. I, on the other hand, love it. I get drunk enough to believe it's the alcohol causing my abnormal feelings- not the DP. The worst case scenario with my drinking is usually waking up with an awful headache, sort of making my DP a little tougher to deal with...although staying hydrated and taking some Aspirin helps!

2. Being the boss of your DP.
This could be the toughest or most simplest thing to do. It sounds tough when you think about it- how can I forget this enormous monster in my brain eating away at my memory, my focus, my personality?! It's simple- just think of something else. It has worked wonders. When I feel my thoughts drifting off into philosophical reasonings for the way I feel, I snap out of it and start concentrating on something else. There's this song I loved in high school (Bowl of Oranges by Bright Eyes) and I would just write lines from the lyrics everywhere in my school planners or on scraps of notebook paper. So now, whenever I can't possibly seem to get my mind off DP, I start reciting the lyrics in my head. I forget some lines and try so hard to remember them, and eventually my thoughts on DP are out the window. A few other things that get my mind off DP are watching interesting movies/television (preferably movies with no commercials to get you bored and thinking again!), doing crossword puzzles or other variety puzzles (find these books for $3 at your local Walmart, grocery store, Rite Aid/CVS- anywhere...they're amazing attention-grabbers, taking a nap, going for a long drive, reading a magazine or book, exercising (my personal favorite is jogging to the local park and going on the swings...both exhilarating and makes me feel like I'm 5 years old...although my boyfriend thinks I'm out of my mind!), really..anything will work. Just tell yourself that DP is not forever, it's a ridiculous, unneccessary symptom of anxiety, and it's all in your stupid, self destructing head. Tell that DP who's boss, tell it to go away, and leave you alone...and then leave your DP alone. Walk away. Don't look back. Get busy.

3. Talking about it.
My older sister is a nurse and used to suffer from anxiety/depression but had to go off meds (Lexapro) because she joined the Navy and can not be on any anti-anxiety/depressants (she is drug and anxiety/depression free for over a year now!). She never knew about DP until I explained it to her, but just having someone listen and not judge you and ask you questions about how you feel produces the most amazing affects. She did not act like I was psychotic when I told her I felt like I was living in a dream. And as a joke, every time I'd space out or start questioning my ailments, she'd say "Stacy, this is the real world. You're here, I'm here, you're not dreaming, snap the f*ck out of it!" And we would laugh about it. Making a joke out of DP might sound insensitive to some, but it really helps to realize it is NOT a serious, life-threatening condition, it WILL go away. My sister reminded me that there are people out there with real physical diseases, cancers, etc. who would probably give anything to have what we have and be healthy. I'm telling you, just talking can totally help. It should be a close friend or relative...someone who will not judge you or think you're crazy, which you aren't, but it would only make you feel worse. I even explained it to my mom (who knows I have hypochondria and I thought she'd add DP to the list of my other sicknesses including a case of Lupus, Meningitis, brain tumors, pneumonia, and our person favorite...toxic shock syndrome). But she actually listened and even researched it on her own, to get a better understanding of it. She is totally supportive and is even trying to help find a psychologist who is familiar with DP/DR for me!

4. Adequate sleep & water.
Everyone should get AT LEAST 8 hours of sleep every night with plenty of water. Dehydration can lead to anxiety, headaches, and other ailments that are just worsening your condition. I find it best to drink a huge bottle of water right before bed while listening to peaceful music. If you don't get enough sleep at night, you'll wake up feeling groggy with no energy, which just makes your symptoms of DP sky rocket. Also, I thought I'd mention, for those of you fortunate to have an iPhone or iPod touch...an app that is a few bucks (2.99) that really saved my sleeping patterns. It is called Deep Sleep with Andrew Johnson. He is this Scottish Hypnotherapist with the most soothing voice surrounded by peaceful music that literally puts you into such a deep sleep. I listen to it nearly every night that my anxiety keeps me awake. My boyfriend slept over one night and he was having trouble falling asleep so I played the app for him. He fell asleep in five minutes and woke up about ten minutes later, claiming he felt like he was on Xanax or Valium...that's how powerful it is. It really helps to wind down and put you into an amazingly relaxing sleep. (If you're unsure...there is a free app called Relax with Andrew Johnson you should try out!) He also has apps for stress, beating social phobia, public-speaking, and a ton more. I believe getting adequate sleep definitely helps with curing DP.

5. HAVE SEX! Make sure it's with someone who knows what they're doing! Especially if you're a girl...if you're bored and tired and not in the mood, you'll just find yourself thinking about DP and it'll be a weird combination of emotions. I'm talking FEEL GOOD sex or any other sexual "activity" that makes you feel amazing. Sometimes when I have really bad DP I'll flat out tell my boyfriend I want to do something, and I put myself first. He's not suffering from DP anyway, so he doesn't need as much attention as I do! If you can't find some hot guy/girl to hook up with, take care of it your damn self! Turn the air conditioner on, throw the cats out of your room, lock your door, get in bed, and do some work! It's a proven fact that orgasms help headaches and release happy chemicals in your body, plus it makes you so relaxed. Orgasming=relaxation=the best nap of your life. Don't be afraid of having sex while suffering from DP and how it'll make you feel about sex afterwards. I've hooked up with my boyfriend when I honestly did NOT want to. I did it just to feel "normal" again. I was scared having sex with DP would somehow ruin my sex life and feelings towards it for the rest of my life. Don't even think that! Sex is sex, it feels good or it doesn't, it has no negative affect on your DP so stop crying and get dirty.

I know a lot of you have probably heard all of these things before, but I just wanted to share with you what is making me feel better. Because I truly know how shitty and awful it is to have DP, and if I can say one thing that'll even help one person just a little bit, well I'll be happy. Best of luck to all of you, you're all so strong and special and remember..... DP ISN'T FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

please feel free to e-mail me with any questions/comments/advice or if you just need a friend to listen =)
[email protected]
<3


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Stacy...thank you so much for this! Honestly...i was kinda feeling a bit suicidal earlier, and now I'm happy to have read this. As a matter of fact, I think I'll print it. So happy to hear that you are feeling some relief. You deserve it. Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Stacy...thank you so much for this! Honestly...i was kinda feeling a bit suicidal earlier, and now I'm happy to have read this. As a matter of fact, I think I'll print it. So happy to hear that you are feeling some relief. You deserve it. Thanks again


Wow, thank you, I am so happy i could've have made you feel better. I know a lot of people out there are looking for that miracle cure to end their DP, but everyone needs to realize that YOU started YOUR dp whether from anxiety, or even drug use. It was something that happened as a result of the way you were living your life. So it only makes sense that the cure to it is in you, not in a pill or a vitamin or even placed in the hands of some psychologist. It takes tiny steps. I'm sorry you felt suicidal, but I think this advice may help you...whenever you feel better than usual, ALWAYS write it down in a little journal. Be sure to include anything you did that day that could've possibly affected your DP. That way, when you get depressed during bad episodes of DP, it helps to look back and realize you were happy not too long ago, and you need to stop sulking and do something about how you feel! I am very proud of you, and you will be the old you again! It takes time and effort, but eventually it will disappear...perhaps over time or perhaps a quick shock of normalcy will come over you and you will be so elated and excited that you will never look back on your DP ever again. Just be strong,know that change is inevitable, and soon you will be as happy as you could ever, ever dream of.<3


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Great post. "Bowl Of Oranges" is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Great post. "Bowl Of Oranges" is one of my favorite songs.


Now that I think of it, that song seems like it was written for DP!

The rain, it started tapping on the window near my bed. There was a loophole in my dreaming, so I got out of it. And to my surprise my eyes were wide and already open. Just my nightstand and my dresser where those nightmares had just been.

So I dressed myself and left them, out into the gray streets. *But everything seemed different and completely new to me. The sky, the trees, 
houses, buildings, even my own body. * And each person I encountered, I couldn't wait to meet.

And I came upon a doctor who appeared in quite poor health. I said *"there is nothing that I can do for you that you can't do for yourself."* He said "Oh yes you can. Just hold my hand. I think that would help." So I sat with him a while and then I asked him how he felt. He said, "I think I'm cured. In fact, I'm sure. Thank you stranger, for your therapeutic smile."

So that is how I learned the lesson that everyone's alone. And your eyes must do some raining if you're ever gonna grow. But when crying don't help and you can't compose yourself, it's best to compose a poem, an honest verse of longing or a simple song of hope. And that's why I'm singing, *Baby, don't worry, cause now I got your back. And every time you feel like crying, I'm gonna try and make you laugh. And if I can't, if it just hurts too bad, then we will wait for it to pass, and I will keep you company through those days so long and black.* And we'll keep working on the problem we know we'll never solve, of love's uneven remainder, our lives are fractions of a whole.

*But if the world could remain within a frame like a painting on a wall, then I think we would see the beauty then, and stand staring in awe, at our still lives posed, like a bowl of oranges, like a story told by the fault lines and the soil.*

<3


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

check to 1,2,3 and 4 but a big noooo to 5! lol


----------

